
Stashboard: open-source status page for cloud services and APIs - mooreds
http://www.stashboard.org/
======
nodesocket
If you really don't want to pay for a status page (YC
[https://www.statuspage.io/](https://www.statuspage.io/)), and want self-
hosted check out Cachethq ([https://cachethq.io](https://cachethq.io)).

~~~
colinbartlett
Cachet is great! It has a nice JSON API that I integrate with StatusGator
([https://statusgator.io](https://statusgator.io)) for sending status alerts
to email, Slack, SMS, webhooks, etc.

I wish some of the big commercial status page providers had a similar API so I
could avoid scraping.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Thanks Colin!

The guys at Pingometer said that our API "was the easiest integration we've
ever done!", we pride ourselves on a nice API.

------
viraptor
I'm a bit surprised I never see services which treat status pages as static
sites. But it seems like they're prime candidates for that, right after blogs.
(they are kind of blogs really) Have a separate service where you can manage
the entries and then auto-upload to any number of providers/regions. Are there
any reasons this isn't the common way to do it?

~~~
conroy
There are still good reasons for a dyanmic status pages. Many offer the
ability to subscribe to new incidents via webhooks, email and SMS, which is
difficult to do with a static site.

Also, when you're experiencing downtime, you want the most up-to-date
information on the status page, which may be difficult if you're aggressively
caching a static site.

~~~
jbrooksuk
I've thoroughly thought about adding a static option to Cachet, but when you
add things like Metric Points and subscribers (as you say) it does become a
lot harder to cache efficiently.

------
stanleydrew
Still remember when Kyle
([https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=conroy](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=conroy))
wrote this at Twilio. It used to power
[http://status.twilio.com/](http://status.twilio.com/) but it looks like
they've since moved to statuspage.io.

~~~
conroy
Yep! It was my intern project for a summer. It ran on App Engine because we
didn't want it on the same infrastructure as the Twilio cluster (us-east-1 at
the time).

As others have mentioned in the comments, Stashboard is no longer maintained.
If you're looking for a hosted status page, statuspage.io is great. I was
actually in the same YC batch as them. They couldn't believe that the creator
of their number one competitor (again, at the time) was also in YC. Small
world.

~~~
necubi
Nice to see some old-time Twilians in here. Stashboard is great, although I
appreciate the hostedness of statusboard.io. When things are breaking, the
last thing you want to be debugging is your status board.

------
100k
Fair warning: This project is hella abandoned. It works, but don't expect
much.

Source: Previously used it to power our status page.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Out of interest, did you replace Stashboard with something else?

~~~
100k
Yeah, we stitched to a hosted solution.

